# bait at sykes?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

headed to sykes GB side later, wondering if I should stop by shoreline to get some LYs or are they at the bridge? 
Thanks


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Lots of them at shoreline Saturday


----------

